# Looking for BnB in Syndey



## ajayanikar (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello All,

I recently secured SI Visa, planning to jump into new challenging journey by coming to Sydney to search for a job. Need some help in getting some good BnB or any good rooms closure to public transport.

Kindly help guys.

Looking forward.

thanks


----------



## Jim2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi @Ajay ... there are lots of good upmarket B&B options in the Eastern Suburbs of Sydney. (google "b&b eastern suburbs sydney"). What is you approx budget per night ?
(btw - there are not really any B&B options outside the main city centre. Your mainly going to find hotels, motels, share accommodation. B&B is not really a popular option in Sydney to be honest).


----------



## ajayanikar (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Jim for the response and suggestions.

Will look out appropriately.


----------



## Jim2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

No worries Ajay ... Woollahrah is a good place to start your search if you are still looking. Although B&B options in Sydney can be expensive ... starting around $200 per night. Cheaper option might be a motel ? ...


----------

